# Photo Gallery Uploads Showing "MIME Type" Error



## F1Filter (Oct 2, 2008)

Trying to upload a photo into "members guitars" gallery, and get the following:



> Warning: move_uploaded_file(/home/sevenstr/public_html/photoplog/images/497/1_photo.jpg) [function.move-uploaded-file]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/sevenstr/public_html/photoplog/upload.php on line 979
> 
> Warning: move_uploaded_file() [function.move-uploaded-file]: Unable to move '/tmp/phpPeWBvd' to '/home/sevenstr/public_html/photoplog/images/497/1_photo.jpg' in /home/sevenstr/public_html/photoplog/upload.php on line 979




Further down the page it gives this message:



> Error
> Sorry, (username): Bad Type - File is of the Wrong MIME Type



File to be uploaded is a .jpg file.


----------



## Alex (Oct 3, 2008)

Fixed.


----------

